# How long after a sweep will labour start if its going to!



## CelticNiamh

Sorry if its been asked already, but how long should labour start if its going to after one.

My doc did one today,he hopes I go into labour my self, ( I have GD and big baby and my dependency for insulin is getting very high)

I think I will be pressured for a c section next week if labour does not start, they seem concerned baby is high

He examined me and done the sweep said he could feel baby head so that's good! I was 2 cm last week I forgot to ask what I was today!

Feel like a ticking bomb now:dohh:

I did have contractions for about 5 hours seem to have eased BH are very strong though!


----------



## Zoesmommy

Good question! I had my sweep this morning too. I'm 3 cm and 100% effaced. He wants me back on Friday to do another if this doesn't work. I'll race you to labor! ;)


----------



## Louiseandbump

Hey, i think i read on here before its 24hours? 
Im not sure but am interested to see what people say!
MW was talking about sweep at my next appointment on tues. 

Goodluck :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ooh it will be good to see how long it takes! the race is on:haha:


----------



## DH_TTC

I had a sweep done on Friday and my LO is still cooking =[ I think its different for everyone. I know woman who've had several sweeps done. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I did have oneon my second baby at 8 days over and went in to labour the following night

so have had one that worked before but I was late,Im sooo nervous, feel the pressure is on me now! not sure what they will want me to do next week if baby is still here and high!


----------



## jojo2605

Hi hun, I had a sweep Sunday before last and had my baby boy Dylan on Friday morning, so it was 5 days. I was 3cms (4cm stretchy) & midwife could feel head and said my membranes were bulging (this means nothing, my waters didn't break until almost 2 hours of pushing during labour!) However, how would we ever know if I was going to go into labour anyway? I had 8 hours of contractions after the sweep which stopped suddenly at midnight. I had nothing then other than a lot of pressure from baby being 3/5 engaged for a couple of days, then I would have little bouts of regular contractions that would stop at bed time. Finally on Thursday night/Friday morning they got more regular and more painful.

I do firmly believe that if you are ready it will help but if you're not it won't make much difference other than irritate your cervix!! Hehe 

All the best though hun, I hope it happens soon for you!! xx


----------



## susant23885

I had one with my second child and I had him 2 days later, I think it all depends on if your body was ready to go into labour the sweep kind of just nudges it along I think x


----------



## Aunty E

I had a sweep at 9am on Monday morning, woke in labour at 4am the next morning. Had Mog just before midnight that day.


----------



## Plunky

48 hours after is the standard (just finished looking it up) i had one with my 2nd daughter and didn't go into labor :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Plunky said:



> 48 hours after is the standard (just finished looking it up) i had one with my 2nd daughter and didn't go into labor :)

Cool so I will know for sure then!!!


----------



## comicwife

OK I had my sweep on Wednesday afternoon

started to have contractions all through Thursday night but they tailed off at 6am so went to bed

got up on Friday morning at 10.30am and contractions started as soon as

went into hospital that night at 9pm and had My beautiful daughter Summer at 1.43pm on Saturday afternoon


----------



## Zoesmommy

Any update? My back is killing me! Been having sporadic contractions for about an hour but it's almost time for bed so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Annunakian

I had a sweep last Wed and well we all know where that went. :(

I hope it works for you!


----------



## Nataliexx

I had it done on a Friday and then had him on the Tuesday. GL :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zoesmommy said:


> Any update? My back is killing me! Been having sporadic contractions for about an hour but it's almost time for bed so we'll see what happens!

no not really woke up with sore hips that hasnt eased, not sure if Im getting more discharge or not! I do remember with my last sweep I had no pains after it but I woke up the next day and throught out the day I felt pressure like I needed to move my bowls all the time and I noticed my plug coming away! so I think Im waiting for that to happen. not feeling it at the minute! 



Annunakian said:


> I had a sweep last Wed and well we all know where that went. :(
> 
> I hope it works for you!

I hope so too but not holding out much hope :nope: 



Nataliexx said:


> I had it done on a Friday and then had him on the Tuesday. GL :hugs:

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## CelticNiamh

I found this going yo give it a try! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s

there is a point for getting a high baby to come down so deffo going to try that! then go for a walk as well


----------



## Zoesmommy

Well I just woke up. Still pregnant LOL I had one contraction last night that woke me up and I got all excited and that was it. Oh well. Almost been 24 hrs since my sweep


----------



## CelticNiamh

Well I went for a long walk and it hurt OUCH! could feel sharp pains in my girls bits cervix area! 

having some mild pains more like AF type ones on and off prob mean nothing though :dohh:


----------



## missalberta

I had a sweep yesterday at noon. I'm 40w5d today. So far I haven't had any signs of LO coming. It's getting really frustrating. I did accupuncture the day before and all I think I got from it was $70 less in my bank account. 

My hospital will induce at 10 days over if LO doesn't come before then. It's soooo cold here in Alberta, Canada (-36 weather) so I can't even get outside to walk around.


----------



## holly2234

I had one this afternoon at 40+5 and the booklet they gave me to explain what happens at an induction mentioned sweeps and said 48 hours. Im booked for another on friday. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Zoesmommy

We have tons of wind here so no walk for me. Been on my birth ball a ton. Rocking my hips mostly. I'm ready to have this baby! :)


----------



## braijackava

I think my doctor wants to do a sweep today, if she doesnt send me to be induced for my BP. So my question is,is it even worth the uncomfortableness to get it done? It doesnt sound like it works very often. And is there a chance they will break your water trying to do it?


----------



## Zoesmommy

Mine wasn't uncomfortable at all. Could be because I'm 100% effaced, 3 cm dilated and my cervix is soft and stretchy. But some of my early exams were more uncomfortable or painful than the sweep. I didn't even realize he had done it because of all the stories I have read. I think it depends on your cervix and the doctor. When my cervix was higher the exams were more uncomfortable too. What I've learned is each person and doctor are different.


----------



## mazee71

I have due to have a sweep on monday, my midwife has warned that this particular Dr does hurt doing it - but that if he can reach where he needs to reach most of his sweeps are successful. Never had one before as my cx was always unfavourable, really hope thats not the case on monday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mine wasnt to uncomfortable, I knew what he was doing all right but wasnt that sore at all! 

mazee71 good luck for monday! have a look at the accupressure points and see if the one for ripening the cervix works for you! Im going to practice the one for helping baby engage!


----------



## Aunty E

My last one worked - oh boy did it work! Had Imogen by midnight the next day. Apparently a good bloody show afterwards is a good sign it will work. I had a decent amount of bloody mucus after my sweep with Mog.


----------



## braijackava

Well got my sweep a couple hours ago. We will see if it works. She stretched my cervix up to 3 cm and am 60 effaced, but baby is still high. Just crampy so far.


----------



## braijackava

I lost some mucous plug when I went to the bathroom. Does anyone know if this means anything in regards to the sweep I just had?


----------



## Annunakian

Aunty E said:


> My last one worked - oh boy did it work! Had Imogen by midnight the next day. Apparently a good bloody show afterwards is a good sign it will work. I had a decent amount of bloody mucus after my sweep with Mog.

I had a big glob of bloody show after mine and she's still in there. :dohh:


----------



## Zoesmommy

I lost my plug two weeks ago but have had no show. Apparently having sex after a sweep can help too! My hubby says based on what I describe coming out of my coochie (plug & discharge) he's a bit hesitant to :sex: LOL Can't really blame him! I have an accupressure appointment in 2 hours so we'll see what happens!


----------



## CelticNiamh

braijackava said:


> I lost some mucous plug when I went to the bathroom. Does anyone know if this means anything in regards to the sweep I just had?

With the sweep I had that worked! the morning after I noticed my plug coming away I felt pressure as well, I went in to labour that night, it could mean cervix is doing something! I take it as a step in the right direction :thumbup:



Annunakian said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> My last one worked - oh boy did it work! Had Imogen by midnight the next day. Apparently a good bloody show afterwards is a good sign it will work. I had a decent amount of bloody mucus after my sweep with Mog.
> 
> I had a big glob of bloody show after mine and she's still in there. :dohh:Click to expand...

My doc told me that could happen soon after sweep but it would not mean any thing so not to rush back in! :nope: 

Well after demanding sex off DH :haha: nothing nada not even good pains after wards :growlmad: it will be 48 hours after my sweep at around 12.30 this afternoon :dohh: think it was to early for it to work so fustrated now! 

Oh well :dohh:


----------



## mandy121

hi hun my mw said up to 48 hours i had 3 in all and last one on a wed and went in labour early hours on a fri , so think last sweep helped lol. x


----------



## CelticNiamh

mandy121 said:


> hi hun my mw said up to 48 hours i had 3 in all and last one on a wed and went in labour early hours on a fri , so think last sweep helped lol. x

Hey Mandy how your little girl doing, Im hoping at the very least it helps the cervix do a bit more and baby come down even a little! so they wont panic about him being high :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

when i had my sweep i was 3cm and as soon as i got home at half 12 on a tuesday my contractions started they were irregular untill 6am on wednesday when the were ever 10 mins by 1pm they were 5mins appart by the time i was in hospital i was 6cm dialated and gave birth at 16:42....

the midwife that gave me my sweep came in to help deliver hollie and she said 'i knew you were in labour when you came in yday for your sweep' i said thanks for telling me....

good luck :)

edit: oh another thing i did that helped get my contractions regular was walking and moving my hips as if doing the hoola hoop and rocking on the birthing ball....best advice i can give for labour....keep moving and hot baths. hen i got to hospital i got in the bath an had the hot tap running on my back.... also dont lay on your back it makes it worse try all fours :)


----------



## emmylou92

haing sex only works if oh cum's inside you (sory if tmi) but his cum contains the same thing that the drug they use to induce labour contains just in alot smaller ammount's. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

emmylou92 said:


> haing sex only works if oh cum's inside you (sory if tmi) but his cum contains the same thing that the drug they use to induce labour contains just in alot smaller ammount's. :)


yep I made DH do that twice! then would not move out of the bed :haha: will see if he is up for some more later! really want to avoid pressure for a c section


----------



## Zoesmommy

I'm in labor! At the hospital for 4 hours now. Not sure if it was the sweep, the pineapple or the hour of accupressure last night. But we should be meeting our little man soon! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zoesmommy said:


> I'm in labor! At the hospital for 4 hours now. Not sure if it was the sweep, the pineapple or the hour of accupressure last night. But we should be meeting our little man soon! :)


Yay good luck keep us updated :happydance::happydance:


----------



## holly2234

Just popping back in to say my labour started around 12 hours after the sweep! Had irregular contractions through the night. From about 6am they were 10-15 minutes apart and now theyre 7-12ish and lasting over a minute and getting quite painful.


----------



## Adelicia

CelticNiamh said:


> yep I made DH do that twice! then would not move out of the bed :haha: will see if he is up for some more later! really want to avoid pressure for a c section

Poor, poor man ;) Have scheduled hubby in for some 'natural induction' time later this evening.



Zoesmommy said:


> I'm in labor! At the hospital for 4 hours now. Not sure if it was the sweep, the pineapple or the hour of accupressure last night. But we should be meeting our little man soon! :)

Congrats :) I think it's probably a mixture of all of the above :)


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats zoeysmommy! Nothing going on here, but I guess I still have 30 hours where it could still work.


----------



## braijackava

I am jealous that my sweep doesn't seem to be doing much, but you guys were a lot farther along than me. Good luck!


----------



## zoe87

my MW told me it can take up to 48 hours. It took 12 hours for mine to work and i was already 100% effaced and 2cm dilated when she did sweep


----------



## MarchMummy11

How comes so many ladies are having them before term? :flower: Mine flatly refused as they don't do them until 6/7 days after you're term.

I have one booked for Monday so i'm keeping everything (apart from my legs) crossed :haha:


----------



## braijackava

My doctor did it for a variety of reasons. I am having a really big baby, it is my 4th and I have never had a baby bigger than 6lbs 6oz and this baby is already almost 8lbs. Also my BP has been creeping up, I have a history of preeclampsia. So it is not bad enough where they will actually induce me but she wants to help it along. Plus she said 37 weeks is full term. So we will see. All that has happened so far is i lost my mucus plug.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yea that normally right, they do tend to wait on till you past your due date! but Ive GD insulin dependent and on 7 injections a day and on a lot as well (think the injections are harder than the pregnancy at this stage) also have a big baby (but that doesnt worry me as much) 

my Doc did the sweep to help things along he was hoping I go in to labour my self , he wants to induce sooner rather than later but baby head is high so to risky for now :wacko:


----------



## Rockell8788

Had my sweep this afternoon I'm 3cm and baby at -2 station :shrug: not sure if the station is good or not. The consulant said I should go into labour 2night as was a very good sweep :thumbup:The sweep itself didn't hurt just the going in part as baby's head is right there apparently. Got everything crossed well except my legs lmao


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Rockell! Hope yours works better than mine seems to be.


----------



## CelticNiamh

braijackava said:


> Good luck Rockell! Hope yours works better than mine seems to be.

Mine to! still here :haha:


----------



## Chellepot

I am booked in for mine at 38+6. I really hope it works, my midwife refused to do it when I first asked her about it but the consultant actually wanted her to do one so she has to now. 

I'm a bit nervous - even though I have read what happens on the net it never gives you the honest and full story. If anyone has any advice that might make it go smoothly please PM me. :hugs:


----------



## Zoesmommy

Was pre labor. Doctor has sent us home for now. Sooooo frustrating!


----------



## braijackava

Sorry zoeysmommy. How frustrating.
I have been feeling like I am getting the flu today and having some random contractions. They seem more painful, but not in a pattern at all.


----------



## Nataliexx

Zoesmommy said:


> I'm in labor! At the hospital for 4 hours now. Not sure if it was the sweep, the pineapple or the hour of accupressure last night. But we should be meeting our little man soon! :)

Yay!!! Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Zoesmommy

I thought I had lost my plug two weeks ago. I was wrong! That was just slimy boogery green. Now I'm losing clumps of solid green & mucusy with a bit of brown and dark red. Like a TON! Like (warning) reach down and pull it out cause it's so thick. At least it's progress!


----------



## Plunky

zoe's mom.. yeah i had that happen with dd number 2.. had to keep pulling and pulling. it was after a sweep too. but nothing came of it and had to be induced.


----------



## emmylou92

when i had my sweep i remember loosing my plug that wasnt nice but i started getting bright red mucus like i was having a period and aparently thats okay its normal for some women. I was worried i wouldn't know when i was in labour but trust me you know.

Its weird like you body takes over and your brain is mush.

Honest sweep's are not that bad...i'm so shy and even taking my pants off to have it done made me feel sick but the sweep was fine slightly uncomfy i found my internal more painful where they use the clear tube thing that they use for a smear. you'll be fine


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zoesmommy said:


> Was pre labor. Doctor has sent us home for now. Sooooo frustrating!

NOOOO grrrrrrr :wacko:



Zoesmommy said:


> I thought I had lost my plug two weeks ago. I was wrong! That was just slimy boogery green. Now I'm losing clumps of solid green & mucusy with a bit of brown and dark red. Like a TON! Like (warning) reach down and pull it out cause it's so thick. At least it's progress!

Thats what I got the day after my sweep, I did go in to labour that night though it worked for me then! 


well nothing for me any way apart from very sore hips this morning :shrug: even my BH are being kind the last few days :growlmad: will ye come on down and out baby!!!!


----------



## Adelicia

I'm curious, how much bleeding on average do you get after a sweep. Is it full on 'Carrie' style period, or more spotting. The NICE guidelines mention 'bleeding or spotting'. I'm sure curious what sort of pads to take to the hospital with me. I use cloth pads normally (disposables make me sweaty!) so I don't know if I should take a heavy night time pad or just a normal pad?

Will they want to have a root about the pad to look at any bleeding? In which case my beloved 'Mickey Mouse' pads might not actually be the best choice!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Adelicia said:


> I'm curious, how much bleeding on average do you get after a sweep. Is it full on 'Carrie' style period, or more spotting. The NICE guidelines mention 'bleeding or spotting'. I'm sure curious what sort of pads to take to the hospital with me. I use cloth pads normally (disposables make me sweaty!) so I don't know if I should take a heavy night time pad or just a normal pad?
> 
> Will they want to have a root about the pad to look at any bleeding? In which case my beloved 'Mickey Mouse' pads might not actually be the best choice!

Your better off using the maternity ones for at least the first couple of days at least then you can swap to what you use normally! I read that its better to use the maternity ones as they do like to see what you are passing and if you get an infection its easier to tell! get both and see how you go! I know they are big and bulky but not to bad! :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty E

After my successful sweep I just used normal sanitary ware - the mucus plug is huge and gross, but sits on top of the pad, rather than being absorbed by it iykwim. I found that mine only came out on the loo, not in my pants, although I did have a crazy huge bloody show whn I got to hospital (but I was 8cm by then :haha:).


----------



## mandy121

CelticNiamh said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun my mw said up to 48 hours i had 3 in all and last one on a wed and went in labour early hours on a fri , so think last sweep helped lol. x
> 
> Hey Mandy how your little girl doing, Im hoping at the very least it helps the cervix do a bit more and baby come down even a little! so they wont panic about him being high :dohh:Click to expand...

hi hun she doing alot better now ty , and i think my last sweep did help me more on way lol.. and get on ball lol. help baby come down more xx


----------



## Zoesmommy

CelticNiamh~ My hips are killing me too! I think because I haven't been able to be out walking since we've had 45 mph winds lately :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Heres hoping it becuase baby moving down! 

Right I have a ball and some one told me to burn clary sage oil in a burner so have that going as well! 

whats the best way to bounce etc to bring baby down!


----------



## Adelicia

CelticNiamh said:


> whats the best way to bounce etc to bring baby down!

My understanding is sat as far forward on the ball as possible so your almost standing, and wobbling from one side to the other to shake the baby it it's stuck on anything.


----------



## CelticNiamh

How is every one feeling, Im not sure if any thing is happening but Im wondering if it is because of all the bouncing on my ball the last 2 days but the tops of my legs are feeling crampy on and off and sharp twinges in my cervix and feeling pressure on my girl bits :shrug: not sure if it means any thing or may be body is moving in the right direction I hope!


----------



## Lolla

Fed up having strong braxton hicks but not contraction!


----------

